

Hacking Hack with Docker - cardmagic
http://www.centurylinklabs.com/hacking-hack-with-docker/

======
eitland
One question: What is centurylinklabs.com ?

There is an about page but it tells me nothing.

~~~
kjs3
Century Link is a big ISP...thing. Savvis is part of it and they apparently
resell things like Verizon and Comcast. The labs seem to support their hosting
business.

------
norswap
> The Hack programming language is the new hotness. Now that Facebook uses it
> for basically everything, every new startup is wondering if they should
> start using it too.

no

